# Jbj Co2 bubble counter o-ring



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Anyone know where to buy o-rings for jbj bubble counters, its the really small ones. I don't think home depot will the size I need

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

You can just use teflon if it's threaded.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Ya I probably have too. I switched to pipe dope compound long ago which is basically the paste form of Teflon tape. However it works to well and its very easy to over tighten things using the compound since it has lubricant.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

How many do you need? I'll check my spare parts box and let you know if I have any.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey Greg, I might take you up on that offer, the Teflon tape doesn't seem to be working as great I'm still getting a very very small mineral oil leak. I'm going to try hitting up HD today to see if I can find anything if not I will mail you some $$$ and you send me maybe 4? O-rings if you have that much to spare

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

Don't brother with HD, I tried that. They don't have the size, what you need is found commonly with the RC toy car racing crowd. 

Anyway, hey Greg can I buy some off of you too?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Don't brother with HD, I tried that. They don't have the size, what you need is found commonly with the RC toy car racing crowd.
> 
> Anyway, hey Greg can I buy some off of you too?


they have it at hd, I bought it. but it only comes 1 among many different sizes. I think $1.47 a pack


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

Wait what, which product is it? I took the actual o-ring to them and they couldn't find one that match the size. 

Can you link me the page please  thanks.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

I don't think HD has it online I just went to their plumbing section, there is a isle with orings and I just matched it up with what I brought from home

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

Can you snap a shot of the item please? Is the HD the one at birchmount? I couldn't find it the last time I went, but then again it was a while back.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

ya sure I will try to snap a pic tonight when I get home from work. I went to the one at milner and morningside


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

Awesome thanks! 

I remember them asking what the o-ring was for, which lead to the talk of bubble counters, which then moved on to regulators and Co2. 

....eventually leading up to the question.. "What kind of plants do you grow?" hahaha


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Here you go










Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## chakc888 (Feb 18, 2011)

Try Able O Ring 5511 Steeles W North York, ON M9L 1S7
(416) 741-0750 They all size the O Ring.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

Awesome thanks for the picture. Are you sure there a small enough o-ring?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Awesome thanks for the picture. Are you sure there a small enough o-ring?


I already used it and its the perfect size as the original.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

Wicked! Thank you, finally a picture of the product to show them. Oh and an easy fix for the leaking oil is using more teflon tape. Two out of the three DICI bubble counter leaks, but then again I guess they were made to be used with the o-ring.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Unfortunately my is leaking because of a micro crack on the cylinder and not the connection. Had to super glue fix it

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------

